# Suche leichtes 20 Zoll Mtb



## obiwankinobi (26. August 2011)

Hallo, suche für meinen Sohn ein leichtes 20 Zoll Mtb! Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand etwas brauchbares anbieten.


----------



## Y_G (26. August 2011)

was hier oft empfohlen wird ist Islabikes. Schau doch mal auf die Homepage von denen und/oder schau mal in den Islabikes allgemein Fred rein ...

Gebraucht eins zu bekommen ist relativ schwierig, da sehr gefragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (26. August 2011)

"MTB" hört sich so an, als sei eine Federgabel gewünscht und damit kann Isla bei 20" nicht dienen.

Allerdings gibt es meines Wissens auch gar keine empfehlenswerten 20"-Räder mit Federgabel. 

Meist schon deshalb weil für 97% der typischen 20" Einsatzzwecke gar keine Federgabel gebraucht wird und sie so das Rad nur unnötig schwer und defektanfällig macht. 

Und für die restlichen 3% deshalb nicht, weil die serienmäßig an 20" Kinder-"MTB" nicht funktionierender Bleiklump sind. 

Die 3%, die wirklich ein 20" MTB mit Federgabel brauchen, müssen ordentlich basteln auf Basis von alten, hochwertigen Gabeln anbet, sündteuren Liegeradgabeln o.ä.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## obiwankinobi (27. August 2011)

Suche schon ein Rad ohne Federgabel, könnte ja das Isla mit Moe Joes ausstatten, dann wäre es durchaus geländegängig.


----------



## Runterfahrer (27. August 2011)

Ruf mal im Bikepark Winterberg an. Ich habe da ein Wheeler Buddy gebraucht erstanden. Ist zwar nicht das totale Leichtgewicht, aber der Rahmen ist eine gute Basis.


----------



## Dantethr (5. September 2011)

Habe ein 20er Cube zu verkaufen!


----------



## Dantethr (5. September 2011)




----------



## obiwankinobi (9. September 2011)

Danke für das Angebot, aber ich möchte was leichtes für meinen Sohn!
Das Cube gehört ja nun eher zu den schwereren Bikes.


----------



## obiwankinobi (9. September 2011)

Weiß jemand ob die Moe Joes bei 1,85 Breite noch in ein Islabike Beein 20 passen?


----------



## Scalpel3000 (9. September 2011)

schau mal hier...
http://www.tune.de/de/tune-produkte/kids/item/3-mawis-mini-bike-by-tune


----------



## rofl0r (12. September 2011)

obiwankinobi schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob die Moe Joes bei 1,85 Breite noch in ein Islabike Beein 20 passen?



Das passt. Habe Bilder davon in meinem Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (12. September 2011)

ist schon ein geiles Bike, aber ich würde meinen Sohn nie nicht nimmer auf ne Needle setzen... Ich will ja mal Enkel haben  Muss mal bei Tune anrufen und fragen ob die mir nen 16" LRS bauen


----------



## mike79 (21. September 2011)

Dantethr schrieb:


>


Was verlangst denn für das bike?


----------



## madre (21. September 2011)

Abgesehen vom Komfort der needle möchte ich nicht wissen was das Tune Kinder bike kostet


----------



## slottfreunde (21. September 2011)

Mein Sohn ( 7 Jhr ) hat das Cube mit 5 bekommen, ist zwar vielleicht nicht das leichteste aber meines erachtens echt zu empfehlen. Hat vorallem eine gute Übersetzung mit einem großen Zahngranz am hinteren Ritzelpacket. Er ist jetzt acht und fährt es immernoch will sich nicht davon trennen obwol das 24 zoll specialized mit federgabel schon bereit steht.


----------



## Dantethr (22. September 2011)

slottfreunde schrieb:


> Mein Sohn ( 7 Jhr ) hat das Cube mit 5 bekommen, ist zwar vielleicht nicht das leichteste aber meines erachtens echt zu empfehlen. Hat vorallem eine gute Übersetzung mit einem großen Zahngranz am hinteren Ritzelpacket. Er ist jetzt acht und fährt es immernoch will sich nicht davon trennen obwol das 24 zoll specialized mit federgabel schon bereit steht.


Genau meiner will es auch nicht tauschen! Was nützt eine Highend-Rad wenn es nicht gefahren wird!
Also unsere Touren sind bis ca. 30km und es läuft.


----------



## obiwankinobi (26. Oktober 2011)

Habe jetzt ein 20 Zoll Islabike Beein neu bestellt und die Mow Joes sind auch schon da. Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

